# Something strange going on with her!!



## C0MB4T (Oct 3, 2014)

so my chi is about 6 months old shes had her shots and shes been fixed last month but for the past 2 days all of a sudden she has started to act like shes chewing on something but when i go to open her mouth i dont see anything i watched a whole bunch of youtube vids on distemper and i am now freaking out that she may have it for whatever reason she doesnt twitch or have seizures shes super hyper all the time plays with me and our other dogs(the dogs all have there shots) and she doesnt have restricted breathing any ideas on this issue would be MUCH appreciated i hope shes alright hope to hear from you guys soon!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

A video may help someone to know what's going on. If you know something's just not right, I'd take her to the vet. There's been a lot of negativity with over-vaccination. If she was just fixed last month, you may want to take her to vet to make sure there isn't an infection of some sort. Better to be safe than sorry. Hope she'll be alright. Keep us updated.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

sometimes, there is something stuck in the roof of their mouth. Check with a vet to make sure.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah...hair or something (stick?) stuck in her teeth/mouth maybe. Sometimes they salivate excessively when they feel a little sick to their tummies too. Something to think about... I'd not worry if that is all she is doing...unless it continues. Hopefully she's a-ok by now.


----------

